# Whats in Your Area?



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Whats in your area for Case tractors or Case equipment? Would enjoy hearing what Case tractors and equipment are in your area. Hope to here a response from you all    
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't see any old cases here only old JDs and farmalls. The only case i see are fairly new backhoes and dozer's. Thats why i enjoy looking at yours so much cause i never see them.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

My uncle has an old case sitting by the woods. Im thinking its a VAC? Don't really know of any other case's round here.
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

old steam case and some new ones too and ih to and john deeres not to many massey harris


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I don't see any old cases here only old JDs and farmalls. The only case i see are fairly new backhoes and dozer's. Thats why i enjoy looking at yours so much cause i never see them. *


Jody,
Well at least there are farmalls where your at. Are most the the tractors in your area rowcrop or standards (wheatland) tractors?
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *My uncle has an old case sitting by the woods. Im thinking its a VAC? Don't really know of any other case's round here.
> Ryan *


Ryan,
My first Case D came from MN. It came from the Alexandria area. which I see is some distance north of you. I was dealing on a Case 600 near Freeborn MN. while back. I've seen some good ones but there always a long ways away. Keep a sharp eye out for any standard wheatland tractors for me     . What do you see mostly for tractors, standards or rowcrop?
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *old steam case and some new ones too and ih to and john deeres not to many massey harris *


jbetts,
Hey it's been awhile, good to here from you again. I know they have some nice IH/Mccormick tractors up in Ontario. I have my eyes on a couple but haven't figured out how to get them to SD. Talking about Case steam engines I found theis jewel comming up for auction. Hmmmm I wonder if I sold all my tractors if I could aford this one.

http://www.clarkeauction.com/Graphics/Kastory Sale/Steam_engine_small.JPG
or this one
http://www.clarkeauction.com/Graphics/Kastory Sale/Threshing_machine_small.JPG


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

they got some thing like that 3 hours form me looks cool most of the older tractor are row crop mine is but most arn't 

BTW l was working on my tractor to day found another problem the valves were stuck got that fixed and the black clip inside the distreider (spelling) broke off hey parts you know what l'm talking about ??? do you got one and how much ?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Jody,
> Well at least there are farmalls where your at. Are most the the tractors in your area rowcrop or standards (wheatland) tractors?
> caseman-d *


Well here you see some Ms and Hs but what you see the most of is Farmall Cubs they are everywhere. If i ever get more land i will have a Farmall Cub to because they seem to run forever.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *they got some thing like that 3 hours form me looks cool most of the older tractor are row crop mine is but most arn't
> 
> BTW l was working on my tractor to day found another problem the valves were stuck got that fixed and the black clip inside the distreider (spelling) broke off hey parts you know what l'm talking about ??? do you got one and how much ? *


jbetts,
Not sure which black clips you are referring to. What model of tractor are you working on. Only thing I can think of thats black inside a distributor is the rotor and the dust cap besides the cap itself or is it the clip that holds the cap on????
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well here you see some Ms and Hs but what you see the most of is Farmall Cubs they are everywhere. If i ever get more land i will have a Farmall Cub to because they seem to run forever. *


Jody,
I wouldn't mind having a Farmall cub myself. Seems they are getting harder to find and when a person does find one 10 others found it to    . If one would be patient I'm sure one can find one at a fair price.
caseman-d


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *jbetts,
> Not sure which black clips you are referring to. What model of tractor are you working on. Only thing I can think of thats black inside a distributor is the rotor and the dust cap besides the cap itself or is it the clip that holds the cap on????
> caseman-d *


it's a 1947 massey harris 20 it's the rotor it just sits inside and spins if you got one Dave let me know thanks


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *it's a 1947 massey harris 20 it's the rotor it just sits inside and spins if you got one Dave let me know thanks *


Sorry jbetts I doon't have what your looking for. You might PM partsman as he maybe able to help you.
caseman-d


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

An old couple Mid 80's) up the road from me has a VAC that is in pretty tip top shape. I'll probably use it this weekend to cut his grass for them, as he has alzheimers, and his wife at her age certainly does not need to be out in this sun and humidity cutting grass at her age. They have about 8 acres that he usually kept cleaned up and I do what I can when it needs work done on their place. I have access to a 30 acre field fenced perimeter and cross fences pasture of his that I run soome of my goats on.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *An old couple Mid 80's) up the road from me has a VAC that is in pretty tip top shape. I'll probably use it this weekend to cut his grass for them, as he has alzheimers, and his wife at her age certainly does not need to be out in this sun and humidity cutting grass at her age. They have about 8 acres that he usually kept cleaned up and I do what I can when it needs work done on their place. I have access to a 30 acre field fenced perimeter and cross fences pasture of his that I run soome of my goats on. *


Chipmaker,
Thats a real neighborly thing to do. I ve seen the VAC's around but don't recall ever driving one    , and to think you get to go cutting grass with it     . I'm sure that the neighbors apprciate it. I ahave to admitt I don't see a lot of tractors listed in your area. Guess I must not be looking in the right place for them. Thanks for the reply, was nice to hear from you.
caseman-d


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Caseman
Here's one S/W Ontario is that a fair price

Archie:canada:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by archyb2 _
> *Caseman
> Here's one S/W Ontario is that a fair price
> 
> Archie:canada: *


Archie,

The price seems high. I realize that it is in Canadian dollars. Depending on the year, condition of sheetmetal and paint I feel it's still to high. The tractor looks like it is a rowcrop tractor and should have a eagle hitch on it. With cab on it it looks like it would be tough to get in and out of. I wish him luck if he can get that for it.
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Ryan,
> My first Case D came from MN. It came from the Alexandria area. which I see is some distance north of you. I was dealing on a Case 600 near Freeborn MN. while back. I've seen some good ones but there always a long ways away. Keep a sharp eye out for any standard wheatland tractors for me     . What do you see mostly for tractors, standards or rowcrop?
> caseman-d *


rowcrops mostly here. Ben? Burns seems to sell a lot of standards.
Ryan


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

When I was a teenager in the mid 1970s, there was still a few farms left in north west New Jersey and we had a local IH dealer, Deere dealer, Massey ferguson dealer and Case dealer, all selling agricultural stuff. The Case dealer is the only one still in business and switched to construction eguip. I occassionally see a Case tractor in the back of a barn once in a while in my travels. The farmer that was my neighbor when I was a kid had IH and an Oliver with the straight eight cyl motor. He still farms, but mostly with old Deeres. The only Case I can think of near my work in north west NJ is a smallish farm tractor that one of the surviving dairy farmers still uses, probably early-mid 1960s vintage. I couldn't tell you a model number. Near my home in north east PA, it is either Farmall, IH or Deere. I went to an auction near Belvidere NJ very close to the PA border and there were about 8 Deeres and 3 or 4 Farmalls sold. I suspect that the majority of the area's old tractors have already been sold off years ago and what is left has a zillion hours on them and are held together with spit and wire.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I suspect that the majority of the area's old tractors have already been sold off years ago and what is left has a zillion hours on them and are held together with spit and wire.

Joe,
Thanks for the reply. Good to here from someone from New Jersey. I'm sure that most older tractors were held together with at least baling wire, not sure about spit tho    . A person can tell which ones have had a rough live vs the ones that had daily maintence done to them. So hows things out your way, really dry here in western SD.
Thanks again
caseman-d


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

We lost power every night last week from lightning. I'm so sick of resetting all the clocks. It has rained all but one day this week, but at least no lightning. My lawn is over a foot high waiting for me and the weather to be good on the same day. I've got moss growing on the north side of my vinyl covered house. If I could, I'd send some rain your way, it's raining right now again. I'm just starting to get my garden in. Our frost free date is May 15. Some years it is worth the gamble to plant in late April, but not this year. If the tomatoes don't drown, they and the melons should do well. I gave up on sweet corn as the critters ate it all before I got any. Maybe I need a bigger cat.

So what is happening in South Dakota? And to get back on topic at least a little, are Case tractors more popular out there than what I have seen around my area?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

So what is happening in South Dakota? And to get back on topic at least a little, are Case tractors more popular out there than what I have seen around my area?

Joe,
Not much happening here in western SD. Things have been awful dry here latley, last coupe of days we been getting a few showers. It's been slow at work as most ranchers aren't sure if they will have any hay to put up. So maybe with these showers things will pick up.

Yes I think Case did fairly well in this area. There seem to be more wheatland standard tractors in this area. I am close to Montanna, North Dakota, Wyoming and NE so it's a lot of farming country. I was bidding on a Case 600 standard today, I just called in a bid and me and the other guy were only ones bidding on it. The guy that got it was a friend of mine, I don't think he knew it was me bidding against him. Maybe next time.
caseman-d


:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Very few old Cases in my area. Once in a wile I see one at auction, and one or two for sale, but other then that, hardly any. Now Farmall's.. They are everywere. Lots of old JD's also. Well and ofcorse the Fords, but I think EVERY area has a ton of Fords. Now for newer tractors.... Lots of MF's. Seems a lot of the farmers that have a "smaller" tractor[ie not those big allwheel drive things] have a MF. Lots of 200 seires out there.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

there are alot of massey harris at the farm shows but they are not in the fields any more it's johndeere and case in the fields


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Very few old Cases in my area. Once in a wile I see one at auction, and one or two for sale, but other then that, hardly any. Now Farmall's.. They are everywere. Lots of old JD's also. Well and ofcorse the Fords, but I think EVERY area has a ton of Fords. Now for newer tractors.... Lots of MF's. Seems a lot of the farmers that have a "smaller" tractor[ie not those big allwheel drive things] have a MF. Lots of 200 seires out there. *


Paul,
The tractors I see for sale in your area seem to be farmall's, I have gotten emails from NY wanting the standard wheatland tractors. I think it doesn't matter if its JD, IH, Mccormick, or Case wheatland there is a demand for them on your area. Thanks for the post.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *there are alot of massey harris at the farm shows but they are not in the fields any more it's johndeere and case in the fields *


Yes sir,
Them Case tractors just keep on going, going, going, going, going, goinggggggggg.       :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
caseman-d


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l ment the newer tractors most farmers don't use that old of tractors any more there still here but not in the field it john deere and IH case


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I found another Case and this ones a lot closer to home. The owner said he would sell it but he wanted enough to buy him another tractor      We had a nice visit Sunday and he stopped into the store and bought some parts. So hopefully we will keep in contact      and when he is ready to retire I might have another chance at it. I even got to drive it and boy was I grinning from ear to ear. 
casemand
http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/users/3f6fb041_3d18/bc/ec9c/__sr_/5ef0.jpg?phIjrsABCMYuYhWp

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ca...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/my_photos

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------

